# Kuhn GMD 3150 TL disc mower



## singleshot (Aug 1, 2013)

I just purchased a new Kuhn 3150 tl disc mower. it is the most impressive mower I have ever owned. the gyrodine swivel hitch makes the turning effortless. The optimism cutter is unlike anything on the market, with its differential spacing, and no oil changes for the life of the machine. if you are considering a new disc mower, check it out.


----------



## NewBerlinBaler (May 30, 2011)

Bought a new Kuhn 3150 TL myself last year. I have several small, irregular-shaped fields so this purchase was a no-brainer.

With the other trailed mowers on the market (Vermeer, New Holland) you can really only make a right turn. Left turns must be made so gradually that you need an acre of space to get the unit headed in a new direction.

The Kuhn's gyrodyne swivel hitch allows turning angles sharper than 90° between tractor & mower - in either direction - without any driveline chatter.


----------



## sethd11 (Jan 1, 2012)

Optimism cutter? No oil changes? Sounds iffy. Please detail. Thanks


----------



## Lewis Ranch (Jul 15, 2013)

We got a 3550 2 years ago and then upgraded to two of the 4050 machines last year, absolutely amazing pieces of equipment. Definitely the best on the market, we can mow lots of hay in a hurry.


----------



## krone.1 (Jul 28, 2013)

sethd11 said:


> Optimism cutter? No oil changes? Sounds iffy. Please detail. Thanks


Synthetic lubricant in cutterbar.....


----------



## DSLinc1017 (Sep 27, 2009)

Thanks for the info, just checked it out, unfortunaly I need a conditioner where we are in the north east.


----------

